# Columbia 5.5" Finishing Box



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

They are finally here. Everyone that pre-ordered we will be shipping your 5.5" Boxes today.

thanks, Brad

http://csrbuilding.ca/product-categ...tools/automatic-taping-tools-finishing-boxes/


----------



## Tristan155 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone that ordered one or have the drywall master one, what do you use it for?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Tristan155 said:


> Anyone that ordered one or have the drywall master one, what do you use it for?


I have the Drywall Master 5.5" box. Pretty much the only thing I use it for is coating UltraFlex 325 & 450. It works great for that! :thumbsup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Had the 5.5" Columbia box in hand today. Probably should have bought it. It is going to be very popular. A well built machine that guys are going to find very handy once they have one. I can see it saving huge amounts of time especially coating beadwork


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

please make a video of this in use we would like to see it in operation thanks


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Tristan155 said:


> Anyone that ordered one or have the drywall master one, what do you use it for?


I use mine to coat ultra flex or strait flex tape and for third coating the screws, they sand out pretty nice.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like you have the option to not use springs with this box unlike the DM box, pretty cool.


----------

